# Rod & Reel - Overboard



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Wife missed the rod holder and dropped new Torium overboard for a brief second.....literally. Do I need to proceed with a total breakdown and clean the interior or, is there something else that is easier?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Use an empty trash can, fill with water and 2 table spoons of dish soap, dunk the crap out of them and rinse off with hose and they will be fine.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I dunked my cheapie rods when my kayak dumped me without ever thinking about doing anything to them. i also haven't tried to use them since. Maybe i should check them out!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

My reel? I'd take it all the way down. Good opportunity to get rid of some of the excess oil and grease the factory uses . You could also upgrade the drags and/or bearings if you've a mind to.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, thanks to this thread on this forum, my reals are fully functioning again. Even after noticing a mess in my tackle box, I never thought to check out my reels. Went out to the van and sure enough, they were both stuck and very hard to turn the handle. I did tear them both down completely and got them working correctly now


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

At least you got em going again.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Yea. They're cheapies but they are brand new this year. After tearing them down, I can tell you the berklys are better made than the shakspear when it cones to $30 rod and reels.Bearings in the berklys with plastic bushings in the shakespear.


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

Thanks to you all for taking the time to answer. Still mulling over which road to go!

Bill


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Tear it down. there are salt crystals in there (more than likely)that will grind away till removed. They aren't that hard to work on. Get some small screw drivers and just pay attention on the tear down and its a breeze. I used the small jewelers screw drivers and had to use pliers to turn them the first little bit but they were easy after the first little bit of turning. Better safe than have to buy new ones unless your rich.


----------

